# 4Sevens Quark Series Review (unboxing, comparison shots, beamshots: inside, out)



## csshih (Jun 12, 2009)

*Please note: I have done a bunch of updated outdoor beamshots in this thread here.*



Hello Everyone,

I think most of you have heard of the recently unveiled line of lights, "Quarks" made by the recently dealer turned to manufacturer 4sevens.
This has probably been one of the most highly anticipated lights, but I'll list the specs of the lights I am reviewing:
the Quark AA, 123, 123^2. Also included was a AA^2 body tube.


specs are taken of 4sevens.com
*Quark AA*

Power: One AA Battery (0.9V~4.2V)
Output: Maximum - 90 lumens; Moonlight - 0.2 lumens
Runtime: Maximum - 1.2 hours; Moonlight - 10 days
Strobe: Strobe, S.O.S., and Beacon flash modes

*Quark 123*

Power: One CR123A Battery (0.9V~4.2V)
Output: Maximum - 170 lumens; Moonlight - 0.2 lumens
Runtime: Maximum - 0.8 hours; Moonlight - 15 days
Strobe: Strobe, S.O.S., and Beacon flash modes


*Quark 123^2*

Power: Two CR123A Batteries (3.0V~9.0V)
Output: Maximum - 190 lumens; Moonlight - 0.2 lumens
Runtime: Maximum - 1.8 hours; Moonlight - 30 days
Strobe: Strobe, S.O.S., and Beacon flash modes

More information can be found in the threads linked below.

These lights are from the passaround here. I am not keeping these lights, nor do I get any compensation besides the honor of reviewing these lights. 

*A Bit of Background:*

The 47s manufacturer forum popped up on 4/7/09.. it can be found here.
The "Quark" name was released a while after that in a "accidental" (haha) post here.
There are quite a few "Design Philosphies" in the 47s manufacturer forum, please visit it for more information.

The lights are built to fulfill David Chow's dream of making the best light ever.
We shall see how he does........


unboxing!

















my attempt at a 47s shrine..





Quark AA with the AA^2 body





Quark123





Quark123^2





Group Shot!





The boxes have a soft-ish feel to to them on the outside.. first time I've experienced this with a flashlight box!
very classy, high quality look!






Easy, snap apart plastic housing.. nice.

Contents of the Quark AA Box:





Quark 123 Box:





Quark 123^2 Box:





Each box has Batteries, 2 Orings, a lanyard, a "4sevens Finger Grip", a holster, and of course.. the Light.






















A comparison shot with a few similar sized lights:












A few comparison Beamshots:
From the Left to right: AA, 123, 123^2



















Left to right: AA, Nitecore EZAA V2, nitecore EZAA Warm


















*Potential Flaws:*
The Quark AA's lasering seems not as well done as the other ones.. here are some extreme closeups.. done with a magnifying glass... the pics were hard to do.. don't blame me.











First Impressions:

General: When the lights are started in the 0.23 Lumen super low mode, they appear to flash at a higher brightness for the first few miliseconds. this happened on all the lights., The back rubber tailcap boot was initially flat, but as I used it, the tailcap became slightly deformed....hmm. Also, the clicky is rather hard to activate.

QuarkAA:
This light feels pretty big for an AA sized light.. I think I've been using the EZAA too much.. It fits comfortably in my hand though.

Quark123:
I think this light maybe a little too small, also, there are some big problems I don't like... The clip is under tension, and normally, I would say that it is a good thing, but because of its placement, once you remove the battery tube, the clip moves into the area where the tube used to be, making reattachment extremely hard. also, loosening the head is very hard with the clip in the way.

Quark123^2:
I like this sized light.. it fits very well in my hand.
review and more pics to come soon. :thumbsup:


Runtimes:

Quark123:
(I meant MAX)





QuarkAA:


----------



## insanefred (Jun 12, 2009)

*Re: A 47s package came today...*

I hate you! :shakehead


----------



## Hyperborea (Jun 12, 2009)

*Re: 47s Quark Unboxing*

Nice boxes. You forgot to order the AA*2 :naughty:


----------



## csshih (Jun 12, 2009)

*Re: 47s Quark Unboxing*

The AA^2 uses the same electronics as the AA.

in the passaround, 47s only included a battery tube for the AA^2


----------



## DHart (Jun 12, 2009)

*Re: 47s Quark Unboxing*

Great start, Craig, I think I can just skip making pictures when I get 'em! 

Enjoy...


----------



## MrGman (Jun 12, 2009)

*Re: 47s Quark Unboxing*

You get two demerits for having the boxes in focus whereas the pics of the actual flashlights appear to be out of focus or maybe just a touch of camera shake due to the low lighting. 

The quality of the photos must match that of the flashlights! You're young, you should have good vision to take better pics. And if time is an issue why are you shooting pictures of a brown cardboard shipping box? :devil:

Your probably going to use the excuse that its a bright sunny day right now to not have any outdoor night time beam shots too aren't you? :nana:

You could be forgiven if you come over with all those lights and a Pizza for lumens testing party. 
(Is the pizza ready yet?)


----------



## ninjaboigt (Jun 12, 2009)

*Re: 47s Quark Unboxing*

i got a question, in the 5th picture ( the first picture with a flashlight in it ) why does the bezel look diffrent? am i missing something here?


----------



## Beacon of Light (Jun 12, 2009)

*Re: 47s Quark Unboxing*

Do they have the 2xAA battery tube available for sale yet? I should have ordered one with my Quark 1xAA when I ordered that.


----------



## DHart (Jun 12, 2009)

*Re: 47s Quark Unboxing*



MrGman said:


> the pics of the actual flashlights appear to be out of focus or maybe just a touch of camera shake due to the low lighting.



OK... well, maybe I can help a little with pics when I get 'em.


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Jun 12, 2009)

*Re: 47s Quark Unboxing*

...guess I'll skip the unboxing pics myself since mine won't show until sometime next week. Definitely looks good there!


----------



## csshih (Jun 12, 2009)

*Re: 47s Quark Unboxing*



MrGman said:


> You get two demerits for having the boxes in focus whereas the pics of the actual flashlights appear to be out of focus or maybe just a touch of camera shake due to the low lighting.
> 
> The quality of the photos must match that of the flashlights! You're young, you should have good vision to take better pics. And if time is an issue why are you shooting pictures of a brown cardboard shipping box? :devil:
> 
> ...




OH SNAP.

ack!
must.. retake... pics!!!


aww.. I wish I could come over right now..that'd be nice.. I'd need a ride though.. haha.

uh... my excuse is that I pointed the lights at my face.. and messed up my vision!
yeah.. that..


----------



## Black Rose (Jun 12, 2009)

*Re: 47s Quark Unboxing*

Looking forward to the reviews on these.

Dumb question time: What are the finger grips for (besides gripping something )


----------



## StandardBattery (Jun 12, 2009)

*Re: 47s Quark Unboxing*

The last group shot looks pretty much in focus, but seeing the pictures DHart posted in the past I know that a significant improvement is still possible.

Not the ugliest looking black lights for sure. Something as boring as a ruler or a coke can would have made a nice size comparison.

I think there was another unboxing photo shoot thread; it seems everyone wants to increase the drama. I think it was Nitecore that started transitioning new light introductions into mini soap operas here on CPF.


----------



## csshih (Jun 12, 2009)

*Re: 47s Quark Unboxing*



StandardBattery said:


> The last group shot looks pretty much in focus, but seeing the pictures DHart posted in the past I know that a significant improvement is still possible.
> 
> Not the ugliest looking black lights for sure. Something as boring as a ruler or a coke can would have made a nice size comparison.


Hey.. I'm just a high school kid. :mecry:He owns a photography studio. 

anyways.. 2nd request being accomplished.


----------



## divine (Jun 12, 2009)

*Re: 47s Quark Unboxing*



Black Rose said:


> Looking forward to the reviews on these.
> 
> Dumb question time: What are the finger grips for (besides gripping something )


I think you put those two holes at the end around the two ends of the lights... then you can slide your hand through the rest of the grip, and hold it like a camcorder so you can still use your fingers.

That is pretty interesting!

They made a clip, a lanyard hole, supplied the lanyard, supplied a holster, AND developed (or copied from camcorders) a new carry method. This is impressive.


----------



## divine (Jun 12, 2009)

*Re: 47s Quark Unboxing*



csshih said:


> Hey.. I'm just a high school kid. :mecry:He owns a photography studio.
> 
> anyways.. 2nd request being accomplished.


I saw a USB microscope on a deal of the day website the other day and was wondering how good it would be for showing anodizing.


----------



## csshih (Jun 12, 2009)

*Re: 47s Quark Unboxing*

no idea... I'm in debt right now from the solarforce review.. still need to pay him...lol.


----------



## Justin Case (Jun 12, 2009)

*Re: 47s Quark Unboxing*



divine said:


> They made a clip, a lanyard hole, supplied the lanyard, supplied a holster, AND developed (or copied from camcorders) a new carry method. This is impressive.



We were using shock corded 6Ps 15 years ago (to facilitate things like handgun reloading, tap-rack, etc), wrapping the cord around the back of our hands like a camcorder grip. Certainly not a new carry method. Perhaps a refined implementation.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jun 12, 2009)

*Re: 47s Quark Unboxing*



Justin Case said:


> We were using shock corded 6Ps 15 years ago (to facilitate things like handgun reloading, tap-rack, etc), wrapping the cord around the back of our hands like a camcorder grip. Certainly not a new carry method. Perhaps a refined implementation.



I still use the shock cord palm lanyards on most of my lights, even non SF's. ICON comes with a palm/wrist lanyard.

Bill


----------



## JJV (Jun 12, 2009)

*Re: Review: 4Sevens Quark Series (unboxing, comparison shots)*

Just got mine today. I ordered the 123; the front of the box said 123, but the back said AA and that's what was in the box. I'd be curious if anyone else has the same experience. 

Overall a really nice package though. Still getting to know it.


----------



## csshih (Jun 12, 2009)

*Re: Review: 4Sevens Quark Series (unboxing, comparison shots)*

hahah. looks like the back is a sticker.. people packaging it might have stuck on the wrong sticker.. LOL


----------



## Splunk_Au (Jun 12, 2009)

*Re: Review: 4Sevens Quark Series (unboxing, comparison shots)*

Thanks for the clearer pic of the 2c cr123 version, looks almost like the eagletac t100c2.
All the hype in the manufacturers forum and all that philosophy were leading me to belief these quarks were gonna be something unique or special.
They seems just like slighty face-lifted eagletacts/fenix/etc. Even output and runtime are similar. Only new thing is the fancy packaging.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jun 12, 2009)

*Re: Review: 4Sevens Quark Series (unboxing, comparison shots)*

Let's wait for the more comprehensive reviews before coming to any conclusions. 4Sevens is staking his reputation on these lights.

Bill


----------



## DHart (Jun 12, 2009)

*Re: Review: 4Sevens Quark Series (unboxing, comparison shots)*

Craig... I think you're doing a great job with those pics! No one expects you to produce commercial quality images, my friend... yours look just great and we're all appreciating your observations and comments.


----------



## Badbeams3 (Jun 12, 2009)

*Re: Review: 4Sevens Quark Series (unboxing, comparison shots)*



DHart said:


> Craig... I think you're doing a great job with those pics! No one expects you to produce commercial quality images, my friend... yours look just great and we're all appreciating your observations and comments.



+1 Damm fine :thumbsup:

Yea...looks like the lettering could be better. Some room for improvement there.


----------



## Optik49 (Jun 12, 2009)

*Re: Review: 4Sevens Quark Series (unboxing, comparison shots)*

Good Job. :goodjob: Now pack them up and send them to the next person so they will get to me quicker. :laughing:


----------



## carrot (Jun 12, 2009)

*Re: Review: 4Sevens Quark Series (unboxing, comparison shots)*



Splunk_Au said:


> Thanks for the clearer pic of the 2c cr123 version, looks almost like the eagletac t100c2.
> All the hype in the manufacturers forum and all that philosophy were leading me to belief these quarks were gonna be something unique or special.
> They seems just like slighty face-lifted eagletacts/fenix/etc. Even output and runtime are similar. Only new thing is the fancy packaging.



Seems hardly fair to say that -- if a Surefire and a Ultrafire are both using a Cree, does that make them "new fancy packaging"? They sure do look the same, right?

The Quarks are upgrades all around, not as outright noticeable as some expected, but the quality is there and IMHO well worth the buzz.

This is big -- one of CPF's favorite dealers listened to customer opinions and released his own line of lights to better meet our expectations. You bet your sweet --- this is big news.


----------



## StandardBattery (Jun 12, 2009)

*Re: 47s Quark Unboxing*



csshih said:


> Hey.. I'm just a high school kid. :mecry:He owns a photography studio.
> 
> anyways.. 2nd request being accomplished.


 
Hey fine work in showing us these new lights, I was not implying you needed to do better, I got a good sense, other than size maybe, of what the lights looked like. That's why I was able to say 'not the ugliest black lights'. At the time (you have more now) your last group shot made them look beautiful, I particularly thought the CR123A model was quite nice. DHart can do his thing, and you can do yours. Your reviews have been great!

:thumbsup:


----------



## matrixshaman (Jun 12, 2009)

*Re: Review: 4Sevens Quark Series (unboxing, comparison shots)*

Thanks for the review and pics. I didn't know this thread was here or I would have probably posted here first instead of another thread. IMO this is the most professional overall package I've seen on any light EVER! Liteflux with their wooden boxes are an impressive touch but overall 4Sevens has a lot more professional look and the feeling of 'Everything done right' with the exception of JJV getting a wrong model. So far I'm very impressed with the light itself also - to me sort of everything I had wanted in the Fenix P2D / LD1 or PD20 and LD10 but was sorely missing many things that are now present or fixed in the Quarks. Latest Cree LED in a great bin too! :thumbsup: for 4Sevens and the new Quarks. One other thing I've noted on these versus the Nitecore D10's - the new Quark's in AA works with any size of 14500 or NiMh. I could not get the D10's to work with Trustfire 14500's. There seems to be quite a bit of room in the AA compartment and yet there is NO battery rattle.


----------



## callmaster (Jun 12, 2009)

*Re: Review: 4Sevens Quark Series (unboxing, comparison shots)*

Yeah, I've been looking for a good quality light for a mate of mine and I finally decided to get him a double AA model. He should get it in a few days and it's going to blow him away.

He's mostly been using the cheap $10 crappy ones. He's going to be very impressed with his first good light.

Can we have some pictures of the double AA version. You said you had the battery tube for it?


----------



## csshih (Jun 13, 2009)

*Re: Review: 4Sevens Quark Series (unboxing, comparison shots)*

blah! blurry pics, what's going on today?

oh well.. you get the shape.. beamshots added. at least those with manual focus can't go wrong.. except for the warm ezaa hiding..


----------



## DHart (Jun 13, 2009)

*Re: Review: 4Sevens Quark Series (unboxing, comparison shots)*

Craig. WOW. Fantastic job, my friend! As the next in line to receive the pass around, I'm not sure there will be much for me to add to what you've done. Wonderful work.


----------



## LightCannon (Jun 13, 2009)

*Re: Review: 4Sevens Quark Series (unboxing, comparison shots, beamshots)*

Excellent job yet again, Craig. I'm tempted to drive over to your house right now to play with them right now. lol.


----------



## Crenshaw (Jun 13, 2009)

*Re: Review: 4Sevens Quark Series (unboxing, comparison shots, beamshots)*

Is the Quark 123 's clip removable?

Crenshaw


----------



## Moonshadow (Jun 13, 2009)

*Re: Review: 4Sevens Quark Series (unboxing, comparison shots, beamshots)*



> i got a question, in the 5th picture ( the first picture with a flashlight in it ) why does the bezel look diffrent? am i missing something here?





> Do they have the 2xAA battery tube available for sale yet?





> Can we have some pictures of the double AA version. You said you had the battery tube for it?



I reckon the object in that fifth pic _is_ the 2AA battery tube - with blanking end caps on, which is why the 'bezel' looks different.


----------



## Toohotruk (Jun 13, 2009)

*Re: Review: 4Sevens Quark Series (unboxing, comparison shots, beamshots)*



Crenshaw said:


> Is the Quark 123 's clip removable?
> 
> Crenshaw




+1 I have been wondering the same thing myself...7777 stated that eventually a head without a clip will be available for the 123, but he wasn't clear about whether the clip was removable on the regular head.


Great job on the pics and the review! ¡uıɐƃɐ səpıɹ pıʞ uʍop-əpısdn əɥʇ :thumbsup:


It's getting more and more difficult all the time to resist ordering...


----------



## HKJ (Jun 13, 2009)

*Re: Review: 4Sevens Quark Series (unboxing, comparison shots, beamshots)*



Crenshaw said:


> Is the Quark 123 's clip removable?
> 
> Crenshaw




No, it is embedded in the glued part of the head, but 47 will sell some without the clip. You could also buy an AA and use the head from that on the 123 version. That way you light will also be a mm shorter (The AA head is a bit shorter than the 123 head).


----------



## callmaster (Jun 13, 2009)

*Re: Review: 4Sevens Quark Series (unboxing, comparison shots)*

ahhh, very nice. I didn't see that.


----------



## Optik49 (Jun 13, 2009)

*Re: Review: 4Sevens Quark Series (unboxing, comparison shots, beamshots)*

WOW, I just assumed the clip was removable. I am not to crazy about that. 

And what's up with the rubber thing. Is it for attaching to a mountain bike?


----------



## swiftwing (Jun 13, 2009)

*Re: Review: 4Sevens Quark Series (unboxing, comparison shots)*

Nicely done Craig.

I'd like to request a shot of the 2AA Quark with the D20 please? I want to gauge the size of the 2AA.


----------



## HKJ (Jun 13, 2009)

*Re: Review: 4Sevens Quark Series (unboxing, comparison shots, beamshots)*



Optik49 said:


> WOW, I just assumed the clip was removable. I am not to crazy about that.
> 
> And what's up with the rubber thing. Is it for attaching to a mountain bike?



No, to a finger:


----------



## ninjaboigt (Jun 13, 2009)

*Re: Review: 4Sevens Quark Series (unboxing, comparison shots, beamshots)*



Moonshadow said:


> I reckon the object in that fifth pic _is_ the 2AA battery tube - with blanking end caps on, which is why the 'bezel' looks different.


 

Thanks for point that out! seems like that is true, i can see the lil 2 next to the AA now lol...


----------



## nudel (Jun 13, 2009)

*Re: Review: 4Sevens Quark Series (unboxing, comparison shots, beamshots)*



csshih said:


> General: When the lights are started in the 0.23 Lumen super low mode, they appear to flash at a higher brightness for the first few miliseconds. this happened on all the lights.,



Boy i sure hope they fix that fast , i remember fenix had this annoying bright flash for quite a while in the past until they fixed it... .
A brighter flash in a 0,2 lumen extreme low mode is not good.


----------



## HKJ (Jun 13, 2009)

*Re: Review: 4Sevens Quark Series (unboxing, comparison shots, beamshots)*



nudel said:


> Boy i sure hope they fix that fast , i remember fenix had this annoying bright flash for quite a while in the past until they fixed it... .
> A brighter flash in a 0,2 lumen extreme low mode is not good.



The flash is very short (less than 0.002 second) and I doubt it will affect any dark adapted vision, but it can be annoying.


----------



## Black Rose (Jun 13, 2009)

*Re: Review: 4Sevens Quark Series (unboxing, comparison shots, beamshots)*

Does this flash always happen in the 0.23 Lumen super low mode (i.e. when the light has been off for an hour or more) or only after it has been recently on in a higher mode?

I'm thinking it could be something like what happens with the Fenix L0D-Q4 and other Fenix lights where the excess energy stored in the caps has not fully dissapated before the light is turned on again.


----------



## JJV (Jun 13, 2009)

*Re: Review: 4Sevens Quark Series (unboxing, comparison shots, beamshots)*



Black Rose said:


> Does this flash always happen in the 0.23 Lumen super low mode (i.e. when the light has been off for an hour or more) or only after it has been recently on in a higher mode?
> 
> I'm thinking it could be something like what happens with the Fenix L0D-Q4 and other Fenix lights where the excess energy stored in the caps has not fully dissapated before the light is turned on again.



I hadn't noticed it until I saw it pointed out here. Then I checked it, and it happens consistently-regardless of level. But as I said, I never noticed it until it was brought to my attention. I think you'd have to be reeeeaallly picky for it to bother you. 

But hey, as flashaholics, I would say that describes us perfectly.


----------



## HKJ (Jun 13, 2009)

*Re: Review: 4Sevens Quark Series (unboxing, comparison shots, beamshots)*



Black Rose said:


> Does this flash always happen in the 0.23 Lumen super low mode (i.e. when the light has been off for an hour or more) or only after it has been recently on in a higher mode?
> 
> I'm thinking it could be something like what happens with the Fenix L0D-Q4 and other Fenix lights where the excess energy stored in the caps has not fully dissapated before the light is turned on again.



It does not always happen, at least not with full power, but I have not analyzed when it happens.
Here is a trace of the *worst* one I captured, the flat line at the right side is moonlight mode, i.e. the flash is a lot brighter than that:


----------



## Federal LG (Jun 13, 2009)

*Re: Review: 4Sevens Quark Series (unboxing, comparison shots, beamshots)*

Yesterday I ordered one Quark AA!! 

And yes, you can buy Quark 2xAA body in 4Sevens site... And use the same head!

:twothumbs

I ordered because the tint is perfect, IMHO, like I read somewhere in CPF...

Oh, and I hope regulation is totally flat, just like Fenix lights...


----------



## DHart (Jun 13, 2009)

*Re: Review: 4Sevens Quark Series (unboxing, comparison shots, beamshots)*

:thinking: So are the heads removeable from all the Quark models _except_ the 1*123 version?


----------



## HKJ (Jun 13, 2009)

*Re: Review: 4Sevens Quark Series (unboxing, comparison shots, beamshots)*



DHart said:


> :thinking: So are the heads removeable from all the Quark models _except_ the 1*123 version?



The heads can be removed from all the Quake lights, but on the 123 light the clip is embedded in the head, not mounted on body, like on the other lights.


----------



## parkschr (Jun 13, 2009)

*Re: Review: 4Sevens Quark Series (unboxing, comparison shots, beamshots)*

Hey csshih,

Will the light get scratched during the removal of the head or battery tube?

This problem that you mentioned could be a turn off for me if I am understanding you correctly. If it's what I am thinking, I believe the old Fenix T1 used to do something like this.


----------



## Kiessling (Jun 13, 2009)

*Re: Review: 4Sevens Quark Series (unboxing, comparison shots, beamshots)*



Federal LG said:


> Yesterday I ordered one Quark AA!!
> 
> And yes, you can buy Quark 2xAA body in 4Sevens site... And use the same head!
> 
> ...




Given the fact that those heads run on 1xAA up to 1xLi-Ion and produce different levels of illumination, they are either fancy and the drivers can detect the difference and adjust output ... or ... regulation with 1xAA won't be flat and look like any other light attempting to suck more from a battery that it can deliver.

bernie


----------



## Albinoni (Jun 13, 2009)

*Re: Review: 4Sevens Quark Series (unboxing, comparison shots, beamshots)*

Just out of curiosity are these torches manufactured by Nightcore?


----------



## HKJ (Jun 13, 2009)

*Re: Review: 4Sevens Quark Series (unboxing, comparison shots, beamshots)*



Kiessling said:


> Given the fact that those heads run on 1xAA up to 1xLi-Ion and produce different levels of illumination, they are either fancy and the drivers can detect the difference and adjust output ... or ... regulation with 1xAA won't be flat and look like any other light attempting to suck more from a battery that it can deliver.
> 
> bernie



The only setting where it might not have flat regulation is at max. power, all the other settings does not change between NiMH and LiIon.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jun 13, 2009)

*Re: Review: 4Sevens Quark Series (unboxing, comparison shots, beamshots)*

Selfbuilt should have been one of the beta testers. His good work helped work out some of the regulation/output problems the EZ AA had; him and concerned buyers of the first batch.

Bill


----------



## csshih (Jun 13, 2009)

*Re: Review: 4Sevens Quark Series (unboxing, comparison shots, beamshots)*



parkschr said:


> Hey csshih,
> 
> Will the light get scratched during the removal of the head or battery tube?
> 
> This problem that you mentioned could be a turn off for me if I am understanding you correctly. If it's what I am thinking, I believe the old Fenix T1 used to do something like this.



aah.. I would say a "yes." the clip does indeed scrape against the head with removal, but if you're careful, nothing should happen.. the ano seems to be holdingup as of now..

now, I'll be right back with a D20 vs. AA^2 pic.




edit: here we go.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Jun 13, 2009)

*Re: Review: 4Sevens Quark Series (unboxing, comparison shots, beamshots)*



> The boxes have a soft-ish feel to to them on the outside.. first time I've experienced this with a flashlight box!
> very classy, high quality look!


 
Did you notice that the box has magnetic latches on the cover flap? The packaging is at the other end of the spectrum from the ziploc bag you get with Henry's lights. About the only fancier box I've seen lately is the one that comes with the far more expensive Inova Inforce lights.

I got both of the CR123 models, just opened the single cell version so far. Very nice beam with the new small emitter, no trace of the dark circle of the earlier Cree's. As someone mentioned, the light has minor issues with the clip rubbing against the body as you unscrew the end cap for battery change.

The switch on my Quark 123 is a little difficult to press, don't mind this as long as it works for more than a week or two unlike some other clicky Chinese lights. At least David didn't include an extra switch, hope that is a good sign. The Q123 has the usual plethora of Fenix modes, there does seem to be a slight green tint at the lower levels on this sunny afternoon. Beacon mode seems to flash exactly five times, then a weak flutter up to bright, another flutter from bright back off and then it quits. The mode change flash is present in my light as well. I do love the fact that the light tailstands, I find this quite useful for getting ready for bed or work while others are sleeping.

A terrific light for the money, I need to hide my PayPal fob before I order more of these lights!


----------



## HKJ (Jun 13, 2009)

*Re: Review: 4Sevens Quark Series (unboxing, comparison shots, beamshots)*



Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> About the only fancier box I've seen lately is the one that comes with the far more expensive Inova Inforce lights.



For a paper box, the Quake has a very fancy box, but other lights surpasses it with other types of boxes: the OLight M30 includes a plastic box with lots of accessories, LiteFlux always uses a wood box, etc.




Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> Beacon mode seems to flash exactly five times, then a weak flutter up to bright, another flutter from bright back off and then it quits.



Just take it easy, the first few flashes is just to tell you that you have selected beacon mode, then it slows down to a flash each 12 second. A scope trace looks like this:


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Jun 13, 2009)

*Re: Review: 4Sevens Quark Series (unboxing, comparison shots, beamshots)*



> Just take it easy, the first few flashes is just to tell you that you have selected beacon mode, then it slows down to a flash each 12 second.


 
Wow, that's the longest 12 seconds of my life.

It does flicker significantly as it turns on and off in beacon mode, I was probably expecting more of a flash like on the Ra's or Inforces.

Thanks!


----------



## Badbeams3 (Jun 13, 2009)

*Re: Review: 4Sevens Quark Series (unboxing, comparison shots, beamshots)*



csshih said:


> aah.. I would say a "yes." the clip does indeed scrape against the head with removal, but if you're careful, nothing should happen.. the ano seems to be holdingup as of now..
> 
> now, I'll be right back with a D20 vs. AA^2 pic.
> 
> ...



How do the beams compare?


----------



## csshih (Jun 13, 2009)

*Re: Review: 4Sevens Quark Series (unboxing, comparison shots, beamshots)*

EDIT: nitecore d20.. sorry for the confusion.

give me 5 minutes.

nothing official, because it's bright an sunny right now.
I have to somehow take some pics in the closet.


NOTE: I got the color balance wrong.. the quark is actually supposed to be cooler than than nitecore

nitecore D20 is on left, quarkAA^2 on right.

I was trying to get an accurate beam, hence the small aperture, and low ISO


----------



## Federal LG (Jun 13, 2009)

*Re: Review: 4Sevens Quark Series (unboxing, comparison shots, beamshots)*

*Craig*...

What about *finish and anodization* ?
Is it perfect ??


----------



## csshih (Jun 13, 2009)

*Re: Review: 4Sevens Quark Series (unboxing, comparison shots, beamshots)*

yeah. the finish is mostly perfect on these passaround samples, except for the QuarkAA body... hiding next to the clip, there is a small patch not anodized. I don't know how it happened.. hmm..

also, behind all the clips, there appears to be a patch of not anodized.
I suspect that they were held in the anodizer this way.. brb, pics time.


----------



## SilentK (Jun 13, 2009)

*Re: Review: 4Sevens Quark Series (unboxing, comparison shots, beamshots)*

i noticed that you said the clicky is a bit hard to activate. do you feel that this is a problem? would you think it would be worth it to get the tactical version with the protruding button for easier activation. Ugh, just when i was about to give my flashlight hobby some much needed atention, this issue came up. why must i worry about everything so much?


----------



## Toohotruk (Jun 13, 2009)

*Re: Review: 4Sevens Quark Series (unboxing, comparison shots, beamshots)*

I think I'll wait until a head without a clip is available...I seldom use clips, so being stuck with a light that has a non-removable clip... :shakehead


----------



## csshih (Jun 13, 2009)

*Re: Review: 4Sevens Quark Series (unboxing, comparison shots, beamshots)*



Toohotruk said:


> I think I'll wait until a head without a clip is available...I seldom use clips, so being stuck with a light that has a non-removable clip... :shakehead




there is indeed a quark123 for sale without a clip.

also, silentK

stop worrying.. how weak can your fingers be? 

I'll be gone til tuesday. then I'm resume the review, sorry guys, family matters.


----------



## Nake (Jun 13, 2009)

*Re: Review: 4Sevens Quark Series (unboxing, comparison shots, beamshots)*



Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> It does flicker significantly as it turns on and off in beacon mode,


 
It's not a flicker. It's a fast ramping up and down.


----------



## qip (Jun 13, 2009)

*Re: Review: 4Sevens Quark Series (unboxing, comparison shots, beamshots)*

i found a weird quark on the quark :thinking::laughing: 

moved to general quark thread so i dont hijack


----------



## Badbeams3 (Jun 13, 2009)

*Re: Review: 4Sevens Quark Series (unboxing, comparison shots, beamshots)*

Looks like the Quark has a tighter, brighter center...probably has more throw? And the spill while not quite as bright is MUCH wider. Probably a good compromise.


----------



## csshih (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Review: 4Sevens Quark Series (unboxing, comparison shots, beamshots)*

indeed. the beam on the quark is very well thought out.. small tight center, very useable flood


----------



## matrixshaman (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Review: 4Sevens Quark Series (unboxing, comparison shots, beamshots)*



csshih said:


> yeah. the finish is mostly perfect on these passaround samples, except for the QuarkAA body... hiding next to the clip, there is a small patch not anodized. I don't know how it happened.. hmm..
> 
> also, behind all the clips, there appears to be a patch of not anodized.
> I suspect that they were held in the anodizer this way.. brb, pics time.



csshih - is the black collar (narrow band) what holds the clip on? It looks like it screws down over the flat part of the clip that goes around the body?


----------



## csshih (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Review: 4Sevens Quark Series (unboxing, comparison shots, beamshots)*

yup.. that part screws on.


----------



## HKJ (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Review: 4Sevens Quark Series (unboxing, comparison shots, beamshots)*



matrixshaman said:


> csshih - is the black collar (narrow band) what holds the clip on? It looks like it screws down over the flat part of the clip that goes around the body?



That is exactly how it works, there is also a cutout, preventing the clip from moving around. I have some more pictures in my Danish review.


----------



## DHart (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Review: 4Sevens Quark Series (unboxing, comparison shots, beamshots)*

Craig... when you say "nitecore" in post #61 pictures, you might want to indicate which model of nitecore you are using. You show pics of both the EZAA and the D20 earlier, and I would guess you're using the EZAA, but it isn't clear which one you are using in this beamshot comparison. Thanks.

EDIT: Craig... thank you for clarifying which nitecore you are using in the beamshot comparison above!


----------



## 4sevens (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Review: 4Sevens Quark Series (unboxing, comparison shots, beamshots)*



HKJ said:


> That is exactly how it works, there is also a cutout, preventing the clip from moving around. I have some more pictures in my Danish review.



HKJ what an awesome review! I wish I could read Danish!
It would be great if someone could translate it to english.

Also, a little bit regarding removal of the clip. The oring should be removed first before the retaining ring is removed. Otherwise the retaining ring cannot fully clear the slot and the oring may get caught.


----------



## matrixshaman (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Review: 4Sevens Quark Series (unboxing, comparison shots, beamshots)*

Thanks - nice review on your site HKJ!


----------



## HKJ (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Review: 4Sevens Quark Series (unboxing, comparison shots, beamshots)*



4sevens said:


> HKJ what an awesome review! I wish I could read Danish!
> It would be great if someone could translate it to english.



Thanks, I do sometimes translate some of my stuff to English, but it takes a lot of time. I have posted the beamshoots from both my Quake reviews here with English text.


----------



## csshih (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Review: 4Sevens Quark Series (unboxing, comparison shots, beamshots)*

nice, HJK!

much better pics than what I have!


----------



## oldpal (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Review: 4Sevens Quark Series (unboxing, comparison shots, beamshots)*



4sevens said:


> HKJ what an awesome review! I wish I could read Danish!
> It would be great if someone could translate it to english.
> 
> Also, a little bit regarding removal of the clip. The oring should be removed first before the retaining ring is removed. Otherwise the retaining ring cannot fully clear the slot and the oring may get caught.



It is a great review. Use the translating feature of Google to see an English translation of the Danish at http://translate.google.com

Hugh


----------



## jorn (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Review: 4Sevens Quark Series (unboxing, comparison shots, beamshots)*



4sevens said:


> HKJ what an awesome review! I wish I could read Danish!
> It would be great if someone could translate it to english.



Easy:
http://translate.google.com/transla...20Quark%20AA.html&sl=da&tl=en&history_state0=
its a looong link, but it's translated:twothumbs


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Review: 4Sevens Quark Series (unboxing, comparison shots, beamshots)*

Wow! That is one very comprehensive review there. I am impressed.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Review: 4Sevens Quark Series (unboxing, comparison shots, beamshots)*



> its a looong link, but it's translated:twothumbs


 
Very readable translation, great job on the review HKJ!


----------



## davidt1 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Review: 4Sevens Quark Series (unboxing, comparison shots, beamshots)*

Lights with clip being midway through the body is not something I would want to put in my pocket where almost 1/3 of the lights sticks out of the pocket. That would make it easy to be in the way, easy to fall out, easy for a thief to steal it, not to mention looking like Rambo with flashlights. So much for discreet carry.


----------



## DHart (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Review: 4Sevens Quark Series (unboxing, comparison shots, beamshots)*



davidt1 said:


> Lights with clip being midway through the body is not something I would want to put in my pocket where almost 1/3 of the lights sticks out of the pocket. That would make it easy to be in the way, easy to fall out, easy for a thief to steal it, not to mention looking like Rambo with flashlights. So much for discreet carry.



Remove the clip and drop it in your pocket. Or use the provided holster. Or, look elsewhere... this isn't for you.

=======

HKJ... fantastic reviews on your Danish sites... thank you for all the effort and for sharing your findings as you have done!


----------



## Federal LG (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Review: 4Sevens Quark Series (unboxing, comparison shots, beamshots)*



davidt1 said:


> ... not to mention looking like Rambo with flashlights.





I remembered my friends and family (not flashaholics) who always asked me, when they saw I´m carrying a light: *"Are you going to war?"*

Oh... Lord, forgive them... they don´t know what they´re saying!! Sacrilege!


----------



## csshih (Jun 17, 2009)

*Re: Review: 4Sevens Quark Series (unboxing, comparison shots, beamshots)*

Posted a runtime graph of the Quark123.


I talked to 47s about the discrepency between the stated runtime of 1 hour.. seems this sample has a prettyhigh Vf.. current draw came to ~ 1.7-1.8A.


----------



## LightWalker (Jun 17, 2009)

*Re: Review: 4Sevens Quark Series (unboxing, comparison shots, beamshots)*



Federal LG said:


> I remembered my friends and family (not flashaholics) who always asked me, when they saw I´m carrying a light: *"Are you going to war?"*
> 
> Oh... Lord, forgive them... they don´t know what they´re saying!! Sacrilege!


 
Alot of wars are silent and unseen these days.
http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,513121,00.html


----------



## Federal LG (Jun 17, 2009)

*Re: Review: 4Sevens Quark Series (unboxing, comparison shots, beamshots)*

Sure...

I think they were just playing with me... just joking, you know.


----------



## defloyd77 (Jun 17, 2009)

*Re: Review: 4Sevens Quark Series (unboxing, comparison shots, beamshots)*

It's a Chinese conspiracy to scare us flashaholics into buying more flashlights.

Seriously though, that's f'd up.


----------



## wapkil (Jun 17, 2009)

*Re: Review: 4Sevens Quark Series (unboxing, comparison shots, beamshots)*



csshih said:


> Posted a runtime graph of the Quark123.
> 
> 
> I talked to 47s about the discrepency between the stated runtime of 1 hour.. seems this sample has a prettyhigh Vf.. current draw came to ~ 1.7-1.8A.



Isn't the stated runtime 0.8h (so pretty close to what you got)? 

I don't know how low you can run a CR123A but this is the current measured at the end of the runtime, right? I don't use CR123s but I remember from SilverFox's graphs that ~1.5V-1.0V at the battery under load isn't abnormal so I think the current up to 2A-2.5A, if the driver can handle it, could also be expected.


----------



## csshih (Jun 17, 2009)

*Re: Review: 4Sevens Quark Series (unboxing, comparison shots, beamshots)*

the current draw was from a new, fresh cell.

also, the quark123 box says 1 hour on maximum.

hmm, checked the website.. the website says .8 hours, which equates to 48 minutes... haha, fine. 4sevens got me there! 

though he supposedly underrated.. well, regardless, it's a super bright light!


----------



## wapkil (Jun 17, 2009)

*Re: Review: 4Sevens Quark Series (unboxing, comparison shots, beamshots)*



csshih said:


> the current draw was from a new, fresh cell.



EDIT: never mind, it's too late in here - I messed up the voltages, you are using an CR123A not RCR123 - actually I think that in the Danish HKJ's review the result is similar to yours - 2A.


----------



## 4sevens (Jun 17, 2009)

*Re: Review: 4Sevens Quark Series (unboxing, comparison shots, beamshots)*



wapkil said:


> I don't understand it then. As far as I know, such a difference cannot be caused by the differences in the LED Vf - they are not that large. In his Danish review HKJ measured 800mA, which is quite normal for 700mA at the LED. Two times that definitely isn't... Is this result repeatable? Maybe something is wrong with the driver?


On max it should be much higher than 800ma. I just measured one with a used battery and it's 1.4A. Vf difference will multiply due to the circuit needing to multiply the V. If the V is at 3v and the LED needs 3.5v @ 700ma, then the draw would be close. But if the V is at 1v near the end of the run, the circuit needs to boost up to 3x. Which translates into 3x the current and actually even more since the more you boost, the less the efficiency.  So the Vf variation even 0.1v is significant. 0.1v is at least 0.3v difference which translates to 210ma difference before efficiency losses. Anyway, 800ma is pretty low - but it depends where on the runtime graph he's at.


----------



## wapkil (Jun 17, 2009)

*Re: Review: 4Sevens Quark Series (unboxing, comparison shots, beamshots)*



4sevens said:


> On max it should be much higher than 800ma. I just measured one with a used battery and it's 1.4A. Vf difference will multiply due to the circuit needing to multiply the V. If the V is at 3v and the LED needs 3.5v @ 700ma, then the draw would be close. But if the V is at 1v near the end of the run, the circuit needs to boost up to 3x. Which translates into 3x the current and actually even more since the more you boost, the less the efficiency.  So the Vf variation even 0.1v is significant. 0.1v is at least 0.3v difference which translates to 210ma difference before efficiency losses. Anyway, 800ma is pretty low - but it depends where on the runtime graph he's at.



I'm sorry for the confusion. I edited my post, to which you responded, immediately after submitting it - I thought no one will see it 

As I wrote in my edit, HKJ's result was 2A (if I understood correctly - it's in Danish). It's consistent with Craig's result but not with yours. I understood that this measurement is at the beginning of the runtime. It is also surprising because it would mean the driver efficiency in this case is less than 50% for 3.0V (while it is ~80%-90% for 3.7V). Unless I'm wrong again


----------



## 4sevens (Jun 17, 2009)

*Re: Review: 4Sevens Quark Series (unboxing, comparison shots, beamshots)*



wapkil said:


> I'm sorry for the confusion. I edited my post, to which you responded, immediately after submitting it - I thought no one will see it
> 
> As I wrote in my edit, HKJ's result was 2A (if I understood correctly - it's in Danish). It's consistent with Craig's result but not with yours. I understood that this measurement is at the beginning of the runtime. It is also surprising because it would mean the driver efficiency in this case is less than 50% for 3.0V (while it is ~80%-90% for 3.7V). Unless I'm wrong again


Again it depends on the Vf and not only so, the current which also affects the Vf. Lots of variables. You will have to measure all the points to scientifically get all the details. V at the battery underload, V at led at each mode. Thats a good start. Then at the end of the day you'll see variation from unit to unit, not only variations from the LED but also from the boost chip, the inductor, the capacitor, basically every component. I'm not justifying anything, just saying that this is not rocket science. There is good reason why I underrated everything so we don't have to deal with complaints


----------



## wapkil (Jun 17, 2009)

*Re: Review: 4Sevens Quark Series (unboxing, comparison shots, beamshots)*



4sevens said:


> Again it depends on the Vf and not only so, the current which also affects the Vf. Lots of variables. You will have to measure all the points to scientifically get all the details. V at the battery underload, V at led at each mode. Thats a good start. Then at the end of the day you'll see variation from unit to unit, not only variations from the LED but also from the boost chip, the inductor, the capacitor, basically every component. I'm not justifying anything, just saying that this is not rocket science. There is good reason why I underrated everything so we don't have to deal with complaints



Thank you for the explanation. I guess I'm just not accustomed to situations where the differences can be so high. If they can make one light in a batch run 1.5 times longer than another, the interpretation based on the results from a single review becomes really difficult. I should be somehow immune to this but if I see numbers I still have a natural tendency to treat them more like constants than high variance variables. The more I know, the more I appreciate your decision to underrate the specification of these lights.


----------



## 4sevens (Jun 17, 2009)

*Re: Review: 4Sevens Quark Series (unboxing, comparison shots, beamshots)*



wapkil said:


> Thank you for the explanation. I guess I'm just not accustomed to situations where the differences can be so high. If they can make one light in a batch run 1.5 times longer than another, the interpretation based on the results from a single review becomes really difficult. I should be somehow immune to this but if I see numbers I still have a natural tendency to treat them more like constants than high variance variables. The more I know, the more I appreciate your decision to underrate the specification of these lights.


Well if you take out all component variation, a which point in the runtime (V at battery underload) will vary greatly. Supplying the circuit with 2.0V versus 3.0v has a huge difference. At 3.0v it's probably at it's lowest current draw. At 2.0v, the boost circuit is working much harder to ensure the same amount of current is going to the LED therefore current at the battery under load can be huge.


----------



## wapkil (Jun 17, 2009)

*Re: Review: 4Sevens Quark Series (unboxing, comparison shots, beamshots)*



4sevens said:


> Well if you take out all component variation, a which point in the runtime (V at battery underload) will vary greatly. Supplying the circuit with 2.0V versus 3.0v has a huge difference.



Yeah, I know it, I even used it in my first post in this thread What I was referring to is the situation where two different lights can consume substantially different current at the same battery voltage, or in effect one of them can run 40 minutes to 50% while another more than 60 minutes. I kind of like it when the specification states minimum runtimes and if I'm lucky, I can get much better. It's definitely more fair than the other way round.


----------



## csshih (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: Review: 4Sevens Quark Series (unboxing, comparison shots, beamshots)*

ok.. finished a runtime graph for the QuarkAA on max.. this one is very close to stated runtime!


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: Review: 4Sevens Quark Series (unboxing, comparison shots, beamshots)*

If Cree would bin for vf we might see more consistancy across the board. Manufactures of flashlights could do the binning themselves, but it would be time consuming and expensive. Small shop modders could check for vf, and maybe design their circuits, or modify circuits to compensate for variations in vf.

Bill


----------



## Mostly (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: Review: 4Sevens Quark Series (unboxing, comparison shots, beamshots)*

Great review! I'm glad to see the runtime graphs...

*csshih*, any plans to swap heads between the AA and 123 to see if there's a slightly better runtime with the other head on the 123? 

I like *HKJ*'s review... the English translation was understandable enough, but entertaining, with statements like "The lamp should also have a rye surface, so it is good to keep, although your hands are wet."  I love automated translation!


----------



## wapkil (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: Review: 4Sevens Quark Series (unboxing, comparison shots, beamshots)*



csshih said:


> ok.. finished a runtime graph for the QuarkAA on max.. this one is very close to stated runtime!



Heh, a full one minute difference  Thanks for the graphs - very informative :thumbsup:


----------



## csshih (Jun 20, 2009)

*Re: Review: 4Sevens Quark Series (unboxing, comparison shots, beamshots)*

thanks wapkil,

also, mostly:
I think this quote should give you an answer 


4sevens said:


> There are currently two kinds of heads (circuits) for the Quarks.
> QAA, QAA-2, Q123 all share the same circuit (buck/boost 0.9v~4.2v)while
> Q123-2 uses a different circuit (buck 3.0~9.0v)


----------



## tebore (Jun 20, 2009)

*Re: Review: 4Sevens Quark Series (unboxing, comparison shots, beamshots)*

The metal around the bezel section of the light seems really thin, has an drop tests been performed on the lights to see how they'd stand up?


----------



## Toohotruk (Jun 20, 2009)

*Re: Review: 4Sevens Quark Series (unboxing, comparison shots, beamshots)*



tebore said:


> The metal around the bezel section of the light seems really thin, has an drop tests been performed on the lights to see how they'd stand up?




That's the question I have...my Fenix lights have more metal extending out from the lens to protect it.

I can't wait to see somebody (with more money than I have ) do the inevitable destructive tests.


----------



## 4sevens (Jun 20, 2009)

*Re: Review: 4Sevens Quark Series (unboxing, comparison shots, beamshots)*



Toohotruk said:


> That's the question I have...my Fenix lights have more metal extending out from the lens to protect it.
> 
> I can't wait to see somebody (with more money than I have ) do the inevitable destructive tests.


Actually, the walls are the same thickness, the Fenixes just happens to have a thick reflector.


----------



## csshih (Jun 20, 2009)

*Re: Review: 4Sevens Quark Series (unboxing, comparison shots, beamshots)*

haha, these are passaround lights.. no destructive tests :nana:


----------



## tebore (Jun 20, 2009)

*Re: Review: 4Sevens Quark Series (unboxing, comparison shots, beamshots)*



csshih said:


> haha, these are passaround lights.. no destructive tests :nana:



You mean yet...


----------



## Toohotruk (Jun 20, 2009)

*Re: Review: 4Sevens Quark Series (unboxing, comparison shots, beamshots)*



4sevens said:


> Actually, the walls are the same thickness, the Fenixes just happens to have a thick reflector.




No, I mean protruding in front of and around the lens...but I doubt it's much of an issue.


----------



## csshih (Jun 26, 2009)

*Re: Review: 4Sevens Quark Series (unboxing, comparison shots, beamshots)*

outdoor beamshots added, please see first line.


----------



## mbiraman (Jun 26, 2009)

*Re: Review: 4Sevens Quark Series (unboxing, comparison shots, beamshots: inside, out)*

"Short quark "AA" review"
My Quark "AA" arrived yesterday and i had a bit of time last night ,when it got dark, to play with it. First, for those who haven't noticed i'm a newbie and this was the first high tech light i've purchased since the mag mini 20 or more yrs ago . The mag mini might not have been very high tech even then. Anyway after reading way too much stuff here i decided to just jump in and get one of these QUARK AA'S. As others have already said the packaging is first rate and the magnetic flap was an interesting touch, spared no expense. My first impression was "this is such a small light". Oh, i knew the dimensions but somehow things always seem bigger in your mind. The next thing i thought was "that's allot of light coming from that small light ", plenty of light for my needs. To go from the mag mini to this is laughable and i had already put in the "drop in" for the mag mini and was not impressed. It took a little while to figure out the simple ui and i like it. I especially like the moonlight mode which is just perfect if you have to get up in the middle of the night and you don't want too much light in your brain. So mine sits in the moonlight mode and if i want more then a couple of clicks gets me there. i'm no expert but it all looks like top notch stuff . All of a sudden i'm falling in love with this little light , and its not too little , its just right.
Now i have one thing that i was not happy with and i'm over it but that is the stiffness of the bezel?. Its way to stiff. Now i'm a woodworker who uses his hands all the time, a 14 yr veteran of working in the bush and ten year passionate rock climber so i'm no weak handed person but that is just too stiff for everyday use IMHO. I almost thought to send it back but having played enough with it to know that i will be starting in moonlight mode and rather than have to use two hands to change to turbo if i want more light , its easier for me to just give it a couple of clicks , one handed , and i'm where i want to be, so it became a bit of a non issue but i do think its too tight , or at least mine is. 
All in all I'm real happy with the light " my precious" and i think 4 seven's has made a great product.
One last story, a funny one. As i was familiarizing myself with the light ui i was going through the various light levels starting at moonlight , then low , then med., then high, then sos, then what the heck?, what's going on , everything is erratic . Short pulses, oops now their long, now short , more short what the heck is wrong with this. So when it said S.O.S. my mind said to me , Oh its a distress call, quick steady pulses to get someone's attention, but their not steady their all over the place, what the hech . It took a couple of mins before i realized , Oh S.O.S., not just distress but morse code,, oh yea , three short , three long, three short,, cool, you dummy. Nice feature. I want to say thanks to VT, Selfbuilt , Csshih, and HJK for all the info they provide which helped in choosing the Quark AA and 4 sevens for a good product. As Arnold would say "I'll be back", but i hope not too much.
bill
ps i really like the color of the light and also the clarity and uniformness of the beam if i'm saying that right.


----------



## hiker123 (Jun 26, 2009)

*Re: Review: 4Sevens Quark Series (unboxing, comparison shots, beamshots: inside, out)*

Nice review. Is the bezel really hard to turn? I want the get a few of these lights but don't want the wife not like using them.
Cheers


----------



## csshih (Jun 26, 2009)

*Re: Review: 4Sevens Quark Series (unboxing, comparison shots, beamshots: inside, out)*

bezel of which light?

I'll say the QuarkAA and the Quark123 are a bit hard to turn..

the QuarkAA^2, and the Quark123^2 are much easier.


----------



## mbiraman (Jun 27, 2009)

*Re: Review: 4Sevens Quark Series (unboxing, comparison shots, beamshots: inside, out)*

Csshih, i just realized , in trying to keep Quark stuff together i probably put my little review in the wrong place and should have just started a new thread , my apologies, didn't mean to hijack your reviews. I don't know if i should just move it out to a new thread or just leave it.


----------



## mbiraman (Jun 27, 2009)

*Re: Review: 4Sevens Quark Series (unboxing, comparison shots, beamshots: inside, out)*



hiker123 said:


> Nice review. Is the bezel really hard to turn? I want the get a few of these lights but don't want the wife not like using them.
> Cheers



Hiker 123, you could buy one light and see how you like it before buying more. You won't regret buying it


----------



## zipplet (Jun 27, 2009)

*Re: Review: 4Sevens Quark Series (unboxing, comparison shots, beamshots: inside, out)*

On mine the bezel was stiff to turn at first but it loosens up with use and it's now just right  Quark AA btw


----------



## mbiraman (Jun 27, 2009)

*Re: Review: 4Sevens Quark Series (unboxing, comparison shots, beamshots: inside, out)*



zipplet said:


> On mine the bezel was stiff to turn at first but it loosens up with use and it's now just right  Quark AA btw



good to know, thanks


----------



## Black Rose (Jun 27, 2009)

*Re: Review: 4Sevens Quark Series (unboxing, comparison shots, beamshots: inside, out)*



hiker123 said:


> Nice review. Is the bezel really hard to turn? I want the get a few of these lights but don't want the wife not like using them.
> Cheers


Last night I was able to demo all the units and I didn't find any of them to be unreasonably stiff, especially for new units.

I think the 123 and AA may give more of a perception of being harder to turn due to their smaller size.


----------



## hiker123 (Jun 28, 2009)

*Re: Review: 4Sevens Quark Series (unboxing, comparison shots, beamshots: inside, out)*

Thanks to everyone for their input and experiences with the Quark bezel.

*csshih*: I am planning on getting a few Quark AA2, but you covered all the bases in your answer.

*mbiraman*: I was hoping to get a few Quarks for when the wife and I camp or for just around the house and car. If the UI is the same for all the lights it will just make things simpler all around. The other light I want to get as well is two Fenix TK20's to round things out a bit.

*zipplet*: Good to hear.

*Black Rose*: I guess the 123/AA would seem harder to turn if there is less to grip. I hope they make a diffuser for them down the road.
Cheers


----------



## csshih (Jun 28, 2009)

*Re: Review: 4Sevens Quark Series (unboxing, comparison shots, beamshots: inside, out)*



mbiraman said:


> Csshih, i just realized , in trying to keep Quark stuff together i probably put my little review in the wrong place and should have just started a new thread , my apologies, didn't mean to hijack your reviews. I don't know if i should just move it out to a new thread or just leave it.




hmm, weird, thought I wrote a reply to your comment yesterday.. 

ok! rewrite!

Hey Bill,

absolutely no problem! I'm honored that you decided to write your review after reading mine! and if your review decides to split off from its parent, it's perfectly fine!


----------



## Burgess (Jun 29, 2009)

*Re: Review: 4Sevens Quark Series (unboxing, comparison shots, beamshots: inside, out)*

to *csshih* --


Great work on yer' review !


:goodjob::kewlpics::thanks:

_


----------



## recDNA (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: Review: 4Sevens Quark Series (unboxing, comparison shots, beamshots: inside, out)*

I'd love to see one of those large sets of beamshots comparing the Quark 123X2 to other premium flashlights with 2 CR123 batteries 
I have been chided that the Quark lumen stats are conservative so the only way to judge which brand is brightest is to compare beamshots of different brands containing the same type and number of batteries - right?

There may already be such a posting but I haven't found it.


----------



## recDNA (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: Review: 4Sevens Quark Series (unboxing, comparison shots, beamshots)*



HKJ said:


> That is exactly how it works, there is also a cutout, preventing the clip from moving around. I have some more pictures in my Danish review.


 
DO you have one with comparison beamshots of the 2 X CR123 version vs other 2 X CR123 brands?


----------



## csshih (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: Review: 4Sevens Quark Series (unboxing, comparison shots, beamshots)*

eh, I don't own that many 2x123 lights.. whatever I have, you can see here:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/235171


----------



## recDNA (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: Review: 4Sevens Quark Series (unboxing, comparison shots, beamshots)*



csshih said:


> eh, I don't own that many 2x123 lights.. whatever I have, you can see here:
> 
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/235171


 

You DON'T??? Thanks! What a great collection! Most of the shots of comparable lights (to the 2 X CR123) were 1 X 18650 so comparison probably isn't fair but I REALLY enjoyed the light show. The Dereelight was particularly impressive to me. The Quark did not appear particularly bright compared to the 1 X 18650 lights so I'm not sure the lumen ratings given were overly conservative but it's a anecdotal survey on my part.

I tried to cut and paste just the frames I wanted to compare with some success.

Thanks again for taking the time and trouble to post all of those great beamshots!


----------



## csshih (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: Review: 4Sevens Quark Series (unboxing, comparison shots, beamshots)*

If you ever need an animated GIF of a select few lights, I'll be glad to provide.


----------

